# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Cảnh báo ups santak đã có hàng giả

## drspiller12345

:realmad: xin chào cả nhà, tôi thay mặt cho bàn dân thiên hạ lên tiếng thể hiện sự bất bình của đông đảo người tiêu dùng đang bị lừa gạt bởi phải bỏ tiền ra mà lại mua phải bộ lưu điện santak nhái thương hiệu. 
tôi xin nói qua cho mọi người thế này: chả là hiện nay ngoài thị trường cụ thể là trong các siêu thị điện máy, cửa hàng có bán kích điện trên địa bàn hà nội(có khi đã xuất hiện tại các tỉnh khác nữa rồi ý chứ) đã xuất hiện một loại kích điện nhái thương hiệu của bộ lưu điện santak. có tên là: santakups. đây là một bộ kích điện được nhập từ trung quốc về và được đặt tên trùng với thương hiệu bộ lưu điện santak của mỹ nhằm đánh lừa lòng tin của khách hàng đã tin tưởng vào thương hiệu bộ lưu điện santak của công ty tnhh tm nguyên hà phân phối độc quyền tại việt nam - lào - campuchia. chính vì sự lo sợ mất điện nhiều khi mùa hè nắng nóng sắp tới nên nhiều người khi lựa chọn cho gia đình mình một giải pháp là mua kích điện, bắt gặp được bộ kích điện santakups trên thị trường đã vội vã tin tưởng mà mua ngay không biết rằng kích điện santakups mình đã mua là hàng nhái - xin chia buồn cho những trường hợp như vậy ạ.
không những thế khi được hỏi đến thì bên phân phối kích điện santakups nhái trắng trợn tuyên bố là cùng một hãng sản xuất.

cty tnhh tm nguyên hà - tập đoàn santak xin khẳng định lại một lần nữa là cty không hề phân phối và đưa ra thị trường bộ kích điện santakups. 

để tránh nhầm lẫn gây ra những thiệt hại đáng tiếc cho mọi người, thì mọi người nên chú ý kỹ trước khi mua sản phẩm nhé. :shifty:

----------


## thuytmbn

*vấn đề gặp phải khi sử dụng kích điện*

*santak** hà nội - hotline: 090.420.4846*
tel: (04) *35.632.556 -* email: *[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** phú thọ - hotline: 098.561.3767*
tel: (0210) *6.250.086 -* email: *[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** thanh hóa - hotline:090.420.4845*
tel: (037) *3.754.548 -* email:*[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** đà nẵng - hotline: 091.371.7121*
tel: (0511) *3.817.077 -* email: *[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** nha trang - hotline:091.917.5919*
tel: (058) *3.513.955 -* email:*[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** tây nguyên - hotline:091.801.0516*
tel: (0500)*3.848.899 -* email:*[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** sài gòn - hotline: 090.391.8134*
tel: (08) *39.111.701 -* email: *[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** tiền giang - hotline:091.855.5495*
tel: (073) *3.955.395 -* email:*[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*
*santak** cần thơ - hotline:091.801.8757*
tel: (0710) *3.739.040 -* email:*[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--[replacer_img]if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>*

----------


## huynq.231

*vấn đề gặp phải khi sử dụng kích điện*

cứ vào mỗi mùa hè, là tình trạng thiếu điện sinh hoạt diễn ra tại tất cả các nơi trên cả nước, một vài hộ gia đình đã mua bộ kích điện để sử dụng cho thiết bị trong gia đình, tuy nhiên phải hết sức cẩn trọng vì sự an toàn của con em trong gia đình khi chọn sản phẩm loại này, nguy cơ phát nổ bình acqui luôn hiện hữu do:
acqui nước không đủ tiêu chuẩn an toàn hay một số hiệu acqui trôi nổi kém chất lượng, và mạch nạp acqui của bộ kích điện hạn chế là những nguyên nhân có thể làm acqui nóng và phát nổ bất kỳ lúc nào và khi đó axit trong bình acqui có thể làm bỏng cả gia đình rất nguy hiểm, dưới đây là một trường hợp cụ thể được đăng bởi báo pháp luật. 

acqui dễ nổ nếu dùng cùng *bộ kích điện:* 
http://phapluattp.vn/20100608054110984p1085c1095/ac-quy-de-no-neu-dung-cung-bo-kich-dien.htm

do đó, nên chọn *bộ lưu điện* có thương hiệu rõ ràng, đã được khách hàng tin tưởng sử dụng để tránh sự cố đáng tiếc xảy ra chỉ vì không am hiểu hết về sản phẩm.

số điện thoại *tư vấn miễn phí* sử dụng bộ lưu điện trong mùa mất điện:

----------

